# Revisiting already visited threads



## .   1

G'day Forum,
I have a minor problem when I visit this forum.
In the past the threads that I has already viewed were not highlighted so I was aware that nothing had happened since my last visit and I could ignore them but recently this is not happening and even threads that show me as the last poster are highlighted.  This leaves me confused as I now do not know which threads have new posts.
Is the problem at my end or part of the upgrading of the service?
I use Windows XP and INternet Explorer.

Robert


----------



## Jana337

. said:


> G'day Forum,
> I have a minor problem when I visit this forum.
> In the past the threads that I has already viewed were not highlighted so I was aware that nothing had happened since my last visit and I could ignore them but recently this is not happening and even threads that show me as the last poster are highlighted.  This leaves me confused as I now do not know which threads have new posts.
> Is the problem at my end or part of the upgrading of the service?
> I use Windows XP and INternet Explorer.
> 
> Robert


It is annoyingly random and unsolvable. If it happens persistently, burn your cookies, clear your cache and restart your browser. 

No better cure has been discovered yet.

Jana


----------



## .   1

Thanks.
Off to toss my cookies.

Robert


----------



## Nunty

The opposite has happened to me recently: posts that I know I have not yet read show up in plain, non-bold. I wonder if it is the EST-centric timing thing again?


----------



## Jana337

Nun-Translator said:


> The opposite has happened to me recently: posts that I know I have not yet read show up in plain, non-bold. I wonder if it is the EST-centric timing thing again?


The software assumes that you have (had a chance to) read all posts submitted before you log out.

If you are logged in but inactive for 30 or more minutes, the same happens.

So far, so good. Unfortunately, it sometimes occurs randomly, too. :S

Jana


----------



## Nunty

I never log out, so I guess it's that 30 or so minute interval that is doing it.

Or the random thing. It's kind of endearing, actually, random software behavior. Almost like people.


----------



## Jana337

Nun-Translator said:


> Or the random thing. It's kind of endearing


Even endearing?  Talk about silver lining. 

Jana


----------



## .   1

Jana337 said:


> Even endearing?  Talk about silver lining.
> 
> Jana


It seems to be one of her habits.

.,,


----------



## maxiogee

Enough with the habit jokes.
Don't you think nuns hear them often enough?


----------

